
Study says 850,000 UK public sector jobs could be automated by 2030 - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/oct/25/850000-public-sector-jobs-automated-2030-oxford-university-deloitte-study
======
thecopy
I wonder if they will decrease the budget by the resulting savings made
available by this...

